# Sling TV



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Not sure how many of you watch Satellite TV...for sports etc...
Dish Network launched their newest service today...called SlingTV(sling.com)
You can see what packages are available here...it starts at $20 for the base package...so definitely cheaper if all you want is ESPN...https://www.sling.com/package

Hopefully in the future a hunting package would be available for the sportsman and outdoor channels...

Oh and at the moment there is no contract...so you can sign up and cancel whenever you want...


----------

